# Mk-677 questions



## Rcd0316 (Apr 17, 2020)

So I’ve been considering taking this but find too many different protocols online for using it.  I’m wondering what an optimal duration of time is to run it for and how long it takes to see it’s benefits? I was supposed to do a show this month, but covid ruined that. The show got moved to the end of August, so I didn’t know if I could run mk-677 for three months or if that’s just a waste. Any information would be super appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## odin (Apr 20, 2020)

Rcd0316 said:


> So I’ve been considering taking this but find too many different protocols online for using it.  I’m wondering what an optimal duration of time is to run it for and how long it takes to see it’s benefits? I was supposed to do a show this month, but covid ruined that. The show got moved to the end of August, so I didn’t know if I could run mk-677 for three months or if that’s just a waste. Any information would be super appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Most use between 10-30mg each day. I get great results from 20mg each day. I have read some can't use it due to side effects and others love high doses. Most hold water on it and get tired. I would try it and see how you get on but drop it a few weeks before your show. Watch out for insulin resistance and bp issues when using it.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 20, 2020)

odin said:


> Most use between 10-30mg each day. I get great results from 20mg each day. I have read some can't use it due to side effects and others love high doses. Most hold water on it and get tired. I would try it and see how you get on but drop it a few weeks before your show. Watch out for insulin resistance and bp issues when using it.



12.5mg was my sweet spot with positive effects and no sides. I would try it for a month and see how you respond.


----------



## Rcd0316 (Apr 21, 2020)

How long did it take for you guys to notice it kicked in and when do you feel it peaked?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 21, 2020)

Rcd0316 said:


> How long did it take for you guys to notice it kicked in and when do you feel it peaked?



I noticed it the first day myself. The hunger the first few days (GHRELIN) was incredibly intense. Sleep improved and pumps were increased within the 1st week.


----------



## Rcd0316 (Apr 22, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> I noticed it the first day myself. The hunger the first few days (GHRELIN) was incredibly intense. Sleep improved and pumps were increased within the 1st week.



That’s good to hear! I just got 60 of 15mg caps so I’ll be starting them next week once my Deload is done. I plan on taking it an hour before bed as that’s what I’m seeing is a pretty good time frame. Excited to give it a go as never wanted to mess with it during my preps lol


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 22, 2020)

Rcd0316 said:


> That’s good to hear! I just got 60 of 15mg caps so I’ll be starting them next week once my Deload is done. I plan on taking it an hour before bed as that’s what I’m seeing is a pretty good time frame. Excited to give it a go as never wanted to mess with it during my preps lol



Good luck and keep us posted. 15mg daily should be a great place to start.


----------



## Rcd0316 (Apr 23, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Good luck and keep us posted. 15mg daily should be a great place to start.



Will do! Very excited to give this a go in conjunction with my lean bulk I’ll be doing and more familiar with what to expect lol.


----------



## javman (Feb 5, 2021)

Been on it for 2 weeks and my finger nails are growing at a faster rate compared to when I was taking gh. Gh was only 3ius a day so I'd say mk677 is doing something.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 6, 2021)

javman said:


> Been on it for 2 weeks and my finger nails are growing at a faster rate compared to when I was taking gh. Gh was only 3ius a day so I'd say mk677 is doing something.



What dose? MK-677 can be very effective. You just have to be careful with fasted blood glucose, blood pressure and resting heart rate.


----------



## squatster (Feb 7, 2021)

Depending on liquid- tabs or capsules it takes it around a week for me to feel- I took it for a year strait and never hit a peak or should I say- never felt a peak.
If I keep a clean diet I look great on it - if I eat shit I just grow and stay a little bloaty- if I put my salts up to much I get bloated- every day for me on it is different- I never really tried to chart down good days and bad days- wish I had now.
In my book- great stuff- 
For me - I am 53- I feel like a spring chicken on it- my skin looks great- just great results for .e
BUT- 
Pill form - I don't like the pill for- I don't do good and don't feel good on them
Capsules- I love Mike Arnold capsules and did some from an old common that were kick ass.
Liquid- did great off it but had to keep it a little higher and just hate the taste- tastes like puke in your mouth. 
Take it out a week or 2 before the show and you would do great- if your diets on- I think you could keep it in all the way


----------



## javman (Feb 8, 2021)

Elvia1023 said:


> What dose? MK-677 can be very effective. You just have to be careful with fasted blood glucose, blood pressure and resting heart rate.



15mg before bedtime. Been taking here dine before each meal to help with glucose and take carditone for BP.


----------

